

Related pages widget shown on Wikipedia using Directed Edge engine - wheels
http://blog.directededge.com/2008/08/23/related-pages-on-wikipedia/

======
michael_dorfman
Very nice use of graph theory, and well implemented.

Will you have anything to show soon on other (non-Wikipedia) datasets?

~~~
wheels
We've got a couple of pilot customers (one a social network for culture and
entertainment, the other a music site) that we're just starting to work with.

I've also got a non-Wikipedia demo that I'm banging on as time permits that
should be another fun application.

~~~
michael_dorfman
Excellent. Keep us apprised of the results-- it's cool stuff.

